# Ick outbreak



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

60g tank - 3 weeks in.

One black molly with unmistakable white spots and some shimmering and closed fins. No loss in appetite at this point.

Tank mates, 2 other black mollies, 4 platys, 6 neon tetras, 1 elusive baby snail that came with a bunch of cut plants I think.

I think the neon tetras preclude the salt / temperature treatment.
On hand I have Ick Clear (Tank Buddies) which is a victoria green and acriflavine BUT I have not treated yet pending advice.

I'm thinking of increasing temperature from 77-78 to 80F, removing filter cartridge to eliminate the slight carbon, and 1/2 dosing with 3 pre-dissolved tablets (standard dose is 1 tablet per 10 gallons.

Thoughts?


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I increased the temperature setting just a little last night and this morning the temp was about 78.5.
Last night I was convinced the Molly had ick, but this morning she looks a bit better and all the other fish seem very healthy.
I held off on any meds and will stop at a LFS after work to see what they have in medicines for ick. I'll need more than I have if treatment will be up to 10 days.
I don't want to treat the tank unless I really need to because I worry that the acriflavine will negatively affect the bio-cycle.


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Still have the white spots?

Your should post pictures. I'm still new to this, but some people have posted that not all white spots are cih, so I think a photo might help out those that are in the know.


----------



## Eshnon (Apr 13, 2011)

*My imput*

Alright.. so I've read up on Ick and a few more sickness before I got a fish tank.. and Ick was one that was engraved into my mind..
First, depending on temp, the process for Ick can be slowed down, or quickened.. I would go with speeding it up and dropping the tablets into the water. Raising the Temp will increase the speed, but try not to kill your fish  Raising the temp will provide a shorter time for the parasites to leave the fish body, and when vulnerable, the tablets will kill them off. Raising the temp will also force all the other fish that are sick with Ick to "purge" the parasites into the water... Not at the sametime, but over the course of a week or two. Ick sucks.. and causes bloody streaks at the later stages.. keep an eye out for it.. As you probably see now.. are white spots.. This is the early stage for when the parasite enters through the skin, it causes an irritation.. a white spot. After a week or so, the parasite leaves and drops to the bottom of the tank where it multiplies. After multiplying, all the baby parasites then feed on your tank population.. resulting in a full Ick breakout.
-Remove Carbon filtering
-Increases Temp
-Cut medication dosage in half for catfish and other scaleless fish.
-Carry out with water changes BETWEEN treatments.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would suggest a copper based med. Coppersafe or aquari-sol is what I always use to treat ich. Continue treatment till all signs disappear. Then you need to continue treatment for another week at least. You can either use the med full strength or half for this part IMO. Continuing treatment is the most important part with treating ich. Otherwise you will find it keeps coming back. Just because it appears to be gone does not mean it really is.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks folks.
Well, it started with a few white spots on the one Molly looking like ick, but now I see signs on the other female Molly and it's looking more like a white fungus than spots of ick. I'm thinking that the male has been pestering the two females and his 'attentions' may have caused minor problems with the slime coat and a fungus has resulted. 
I am setting up a small 5g hospital tank and will move the two Mollies there to treat.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, the 5g tank is setup and the two female mollies have been moved in.
I added 1/2 tablet of Fungus Clear (Tank Buddies) (Nitrofurazone, Furazolidone, Potassium Dichromate)
"_Warning: This product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer._"
Fortunately, I live in New York!
I thought about adding salt either instead or in addition, but decided to just add the medicine.
Will be keeping a watchful eye.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> Okay, the 5g tank is setup and the two female mollies have been moved in.
> I added 1/2 tablet of Fungus Clear (Tank Buddies) (Nitrofurazone, Furazolidone, Potassium Dichromate)
> "_Warning: This product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer._"
> Fortunately, I live in New York!
> ...


Abbey made a sign


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I happy to report that both Mollies look MUCH better today with little/no white spots/areas!
I'll leave them in the hospital tank another couple of days to be sure, but right now it looks really good.

On the down side, with the female Mollies gone, the male molly has been pestering the Platys and they are hiding out a lot.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear they are doing better. I *love* Abbey's sign!!


----------



## Eshnon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hospital*



AbbeysDad said:


> Abbey made a sign


LOL! that is so cute. lmfao. Made me lol for real. I may use my 10g as a time-out tank/hospital once I have my 75 up and running.


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

I as well LOVE the sign. I hope you keep it forever!!!!!

Glad to hear the fish are doing better!

Just to throw in my two cents... even though it looks as though the tablets have worked for you, I have often been told that liquid meds are typically more effective than the fizzy tablet type of meds. I have used both, and really couldn't tell you which one worked better... but since being told so many times that liquid is better, I've switched to all liquid meds. Again, just my two cents, based on little more than hearsay...


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

iamgray said:


> I as well LOVE the sign. I hope you keep it forever!!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear the fish are doing better!
> 
> Just to throw in my two cents... even though it looks as though the tablets have worked for you, I have often been told that liquid meds are typically more effective than the fizzy tablet type of meds. I have used both, and really couldn't tell you which one worked better... but since being told so many times that liquid is better, I've switched to all liquid meds. Again, just my two cents, based on little more than hearsay...


Thanks - when I was 'stocking up' for the new (tropical fish) venture, I wanted to have some basic meds on hand and tank buddies fungus/ick was on the shelf. Seems like trouble often comes nights and weekends when it's good to have first aid kit on hand. In this case I waited and actually did stop at a LPS and got some Ick Out liquid med. It was when I got home that the molly's white spots were enlarged and somewhat fuzzy and the other molly had similar 'spots' - so what first looked like ick, now looked more like injury/fungus. I'm blaming the male that has been chasing and pecking at them~:smile:
_(I'm a guy [old, but not dead] and I appreciate the interest, but jeez...give 'em a break!)_

Anyway, in this case, I'm pretty impressed with the tank buddies fizzy tab fungus med after seeing positive results in 24 hours, so knock wood, it seems to have done the trick.
I will however, look at getting some other meds to have on hand.

I'm also glad that for the cost of another heater, I had the old 5g tank to use as the hospital tank. Makes a sitch like this much better than treating a 60g tank!

Also, I have some Jungle Start Right on hand, which like Stress Coat, aids in maintaining/healing the slime coat/minor injuries - I think I may begin using in the main tank.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay. the Mollies are looking good and now back in the main tank!


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

what an odd statement... "_Warning: This product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer._"


----------



## mamatoulouse (Mar 26, 2011)

the cancer statement makes me nervous


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Rip said:


> what an odd statement... "_Warning: This product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer._"


Almost everything is 'known to the state of California to cause cancer' - or at least I've seen this kind of warning on many, many products. Besides, I just put the fizzy tab in fish water, I didn't ingest it!!!
"Plop plop fiz fiz oh what a relief it is!"


----------

